# lots & lots of gorgeous kittens! (& playing with the da bird!)



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

*Havent had time to up-date my website so here are my new piccis! :thumbup:

LOVE this picture!



















Kitten Dreams :aureola:




































You need a wash.........:aureola:









LOVE this picture! Looks like his sucking this thumb :aureola:









More Da bird!






















































Lucky I have a big enough lap!  :thumbup:



























Hope you enjoyed them! *


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow, lovely pics TB! Love the one with them all crammed on your lap!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*What beautiful pictures, your babies are stunning.When your not looking i might just steal the little white 1 in the 3rd picture down.*


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

WOW .. What little stunners..:001_cool:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks! 

they really like to cram on my lap and all snooze! crammed in arms/legs/lap!  :aureola:


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh they are all so georgeous. How old are they now? (i've lost track)


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

7 weeks & 4 days, has gone sooooooo quick


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Dare i ask, when do they go to their forever homes?


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow fantastic pics- love the last one


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

The are absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awwww, so cute! Real stunners!
x


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

The more you post photos the more tempted I am to come and steal a few


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

RowanWolf said:


> The more you post photos the more tempted I am to come and steal a few


haha! Someone come over to view them again today, she cant keep away! she is having 2 & one of the other ones snuck into her bag!  :biggrin5:

was so funny! there all alseep now cutie bon bootie pies!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures of your lovely tribe:001_wub::001_wub: They're growing into such a cute little bunch. Well done :thumbsup:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Great pics. Your kittens are absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

Aaah - those pics really made me smile!! That's my idea of heaven - a lap full of kittens........


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

OMG i want them i want them i want them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

They are soooo gorgeous - love the lap picture - sooo cute

D xxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks! the kits say 'mew' to everyone! :001_wub:

Just finally got them off to bed! been on my lap all day! :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> thanks! the kits say 'mew' to everyone! :001_wub:
> 
> Just finally got them off to bed! been on my lap all day! :001_wub:


Great excuse for having a lazy day


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

I love the lap picture. Looks very comfortable!


----------

